# einfacher sternenhimmel(ab ps 5.5)



## Metapher (24. Februar 2003)

man öffnet den photoshop

erstellt ein neues bild, egal welche größe aber in RGB mit schwarzen 
hintergrund(bei mir waren es 450x450pixel)

erstellt eine neue ebene auch mit schwarzen hintergrund

nimmt den Filter->Störungsfilter->Störung hinzufügen
mit diesen einstellungen:
Menge: *25%*
*Gaußsche Nomarverteilung*
Häkchen bei *Monochrom*







nun stellt man die ebene auf: *Sprenkeln*

und senkt die Ebenendeckkraft auf: *5%*
----
bis jetzt dürfte es bei richtiger anwemdung so aussehen:





----
als addon könnten wir noch eine einfache sonne reinstellen ohne dass die sterne verändert werden:

man erstellt wieder eine neue schwarze ebene

geht auf Filter->Rendering Filter->Blendflecke...

sucht sich dort seine sonne aus
dann noch die position der sonne und die leuchtkraft und drückt auf OK





um jetzt seine sterne wieder zu sehen stellt ihr die ebene einfach auf: *Negativ Multiplizieren*

----
wen ihr mehr sterne wollt einfach die *Deckkraft* der sternen-ebene höher stellen oder die *Menge* der Störung erhöhen...
-----------------
hoffe dass es ein einfaches tut is(is mein erstes)

greetingz
-----
das endprodukt:


----------



## pReya (24. Februar 2003)

des tut is aber net von dir oder ?? Ich kenne des irgendwo her


----------



## Metapher (24. Februar 2003)

doch das tut is von mir ich bin zufällig darauf gekommen weil an der maschine von meinem dad kein glitterato installiert war konnte ich nich über 1-2-klick ein paar sterne machen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Februar 2003)

@dJ-sTyLeZ 

du kennst ein ähnliches bestimmt von drweb klick. Glaub aber schon das Metapher von "alleine drauf gekommen ist"  

ciao


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. Februar 2003)

> du kennst ein ähnliches bestimmt von drweb


*ouch*
Der Hintergrund ist, naja, sagen wir "etwas gewagt"...


----------



## Metapher (25. Februar 2003)

ich war bis jetzt noch nie auf drweb
aber is wirklech etwas gewöhnungssache das layout von der seite


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> **ouch*
> Der Hintergrund ist, naja, sagen wir "etwas gewagt"... *



hehe... soviel zum Hintergrund 

DrWeb ansich ist aber eine der besten deutschen Webressourcen im Netz...


----------



## Avariel (26. Februar 2003)

Das Gelb ist doch mittlerweile schon das Markenzeichen von Dr.Web.
Aber gehört der Thread hier nicht eher in die Photoshop-Tuts?


----------



## Metapher (26. Februar 2003)

haja ok ich hab mich verklickt ich hab dann auch gemerkt dass es nich hierher gehört


----------



## Jack the Ripper (4. März 2003)

Gibs net son tut schon bei den Tutorials? 
*me is confused*????


----------

